# cups error w/ amd 64 - scheduler not responding

## mackerel

I have not been able to get cups working on my 64 system. It appears to be working, I am able to add a printer through localhost:631. 

When I try to print, it does nothing. When I use lp in terminal, the message is :

```

lp: error - scheduler not responding!

```

If I try lpstat

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lpstat: Unable to connect to server: Success
> 
> 

 

I have re-emerged cups, and ran revdep-rebuild several times over the course of time.

I have also tried to add a smb printer from my 32 bit server, and I have the same issue (did I say this was a local usb printer?).

I have verified that I have all the correct settings from the gentoo cups guide.

Any ideas here??

BTW: I have grep'ed for cups print in messages/dmesg and the only thing I have found is:

```

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04A9 pid 0x106D

```

and here is the tail on my cups error and acces

s logs

```

tail /var/log/cups/error_log

I [30/Jul/2006:20:01:01 -0500] Started "/usr/lib64/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=18427)

I [30/Jul/2006:20:56:31 -0500] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [30/Jul/2006:23:14:51 -0500] Listening to 7f000001:631

I [30/Jul/2006:23:14:51 -0500] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [30/Jul/2006:23:14:51 -0500] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [30/Jul/2006:23:14:51 -0500] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [30/Jul/2006:23:14:51 -0500] Full reload is required.

I [30/Jul/2006:23:14:51 -0500] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 2659 PPDs...

I [30/Jul/2006:23:14:52 -0500] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [30/Jul/2006:23:14:52 -0500] Full reload complete.

Mack64 ~ # tail /var/log/cups/access_log

localhost - - [30/Jul/2006:20:01:02 -0500] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 814

localhost - root [30/Jul/2006:20:01:01 -0500] "GET /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 3255

localhost - root [30/Jul/2006:20:01:02 -0500] "GET /images/printer-idle.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 706

localhost - root [30/Jul/2006:20:01:02 -0500] "GET /images/print-test-page.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 288

localhost - root [30/Jul/2006:20:01:02 -0500] "GET /images/stop-printer.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 252

localhost - root [30/Jul/2006:20:01:02 -0500] "GET /images/reject-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 252

localhost - root [30/Jul/2006:20:01:02 -0500] "GET /images/modify-printer.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 277

localhost - root [30/Jul/2006:20:01:02 -0500] "GET /images/config-printer.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 296

localhost - root [30/Jul/2006:20:01:02 -0500] "GET /images/delete-printer.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 267

localhost - root [30/Jul/2006:20:01:02 -0500] "GET /images/set-as-default.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 278

```

----------

## wynn

Probably the first step is to change

```
LogLevel info
```

 to

```
LogLevel debug
```

in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.

----------

## mackerel

added debug to loglevel. I am still not seeing anything relevant.

```
I [31/Jul/2006:16:07:28 -0500] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 2659 PPDs...

I [31/Jul/2006:16:07:29 -0500] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

D [31/Jul/2006:16:07:29 -0500] LoadAllJobs: Scanning /var/spool/cups...

D [31/Jul/2006:16:07:29 -0500] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 3...

I [31/Jul/2006:16:07:29 -0500] Full reload complete.

D [31/Jul/2006:16:07:29 -0500] StartListening: NumListeners=1

D [31/Jul/2006:16:07:29 -0500] StartListening: address=7f000001 port=631

D [31/Jul/2006:16:07:29 -0500] ResumeListening: setting input bits...

```

that was on error_log. no changes in any other logs (dmesg, messages, all of /var/log/cups/*)

----------

## mackerel

upon some reading of how cups is working, I see that any request goes to the "scheduler" before it goes to cups. 

What scheduler is this? I/O scheduler of the kernel? 

With my message that the scheduler is not responding, and the fact that I do not get any cups related error messages, it seems this may be my issue.

----------

## wynn

 *Quote:*   

> any request goes to the "scheduler" before it goes to cups

 That would be the CUPS scheduler. I feel sure I've seen a message in error_log about the scheduler starting but it isn't there now. Are you running 1.1.23-r8? I've got 1.2.2 here, that may be the difference.

I think your best chance of getting a solution is to post your message to the CUPS forum http://www.cups.org/newsgroups.php, either cups.bugs or cups.general, have a look at them both and see which one seem most appropriate.

Sorry I haven't been able to help.

----------

## mackerel

I have cups 1.1.23-r8

Actually wynn, you have been a great help. I know 3 more things now than I knew before your post  :Wink: 

Thanks

----------

## wynn

 :Idea:  The heading to /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.default says

```
#   Sample configuration file for the Common UNIX Printing System (CUPS)

#   scheduler.
```

which leads to the idea that cupsd is the scheduler.

If that's so and

```
lp: error - scheduler not responding!
```

then it could be that cupsd has died.

Could you check this with

```
ps -C cupsd -F
```

If it has died then this information won't solve your problem â but it narrows the search.

Jumping the gun, if it has failed, could you run

```
ldd /usr/sbin/cupsd
```

you will get a list of libraries â none of them should be missing and none of them should have lib32 in the path, either just plain lib (which is a symlink to lib64) or lib64.

----------

## mackerel

ok, some things have changed. I was able to start getting error messages somehow. Now I am not getting the scheduler error. Still I am not able to print, but I have error logs.

First the commands wynn suggested trying:

```

ps -C cupsd -F

UID        PID  PPID  C    SZ   RSS PSR STIME TTY          TIME CMD

root     17873     1  0  5314  3552   0 19:48 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/cupsd

```

```

Mack64 ~ # ldd /usr/sbin/cupsd

        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0x00002ab95739e000)

        libssl.so.0.9.7 => /usr/lib64/libssl.so.0.9.7 (0x00002ab9574b2000)

        libcrypto.so.0.9.7 => /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.0.9.7 (0x00002ab9575ea000)

        libslp.so.1 => /usr/lib64/libslp.so.1 (0x00002ab95782a000)

        libpam.so.0 => /lib/libpam.so.0 (0x00002ab95793a000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x00002ab957a43000)

        libcups.so.2 => /usr/lib64/libcups.so.2 (0x00002ab957b46000)

        libnsl.so.1 => /lib/libnsl.so.1 (0x00002ab957c65000)

        libcrypt.so.1 => /lib/libcrypt.so.1 (0x00002ab957d7c000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/tls/libc.so.6 (0x00002ab957eb0000)

        libresolv.so.2 => /lib/libresolv.so.2 (0x00002ab9580d9000)

        /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00002ab957286000)

```

and the error log

```

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] AddLocation: added location 'CUPS_INTERNAL_BROWSE_ACL'

I [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] Full reload is required.

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadAllPrinters: Loading printer Canon...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "ipp"...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "http"...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "lpd"...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "socket"...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "scsi"...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb://Canon/S750"...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp1"...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp2"...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp3"...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp4"...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp5"...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp6"...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp7"...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp8"...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp9"...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp10"...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp11"...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp12"...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp13"...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp14"...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp15"...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS0?baud=115200"...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS1?baud=115200"...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS2?baud=115200"...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS3?baud=115200"...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "parallel:/dev/unknown-parallel0"...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "smb"...

I [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 2659 PPDs...

I [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadAllJobs: Scanning /var/spool/cups...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 5...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 3...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 4...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 2...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 1...

I [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] Full reload complete.

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] StartListening: NumListeners=1

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] StartListening: address=7f000001 port=631

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:21 -0500] ResumeListening: setting input bits...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] AcceptClient: 6 from localhost:631.

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] ReadClient: 6 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=1

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] ReadClient: 6 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=1

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] ReadClient: 6 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=0

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] AcceptClient: 8 from localhost:631.

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] CloseClient: 6

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] ReadClient: 8 POST /printers/Canon HTTP/1.1

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] print_job: auto-typing file...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] print_job: request file type is text/plain.

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] check_quotas: requesting-user-name = 'root'

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] print_job: requesting-user-name = 'root'

I [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] Adding start banner page "none" to job 6.

I [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] Adding end banner page "none" to job 6.

I [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] Job 6 queued on 'Canon' by 'root'.

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] Job 6 hold_until = 0

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] StartJob(6, 0x54c770)

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] StartJob() id = 6, file = 0/1

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] job-sheets=none,none

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] banner_page = 0

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] StartJob: argv = "Canon","6","root","tuner.sh","1","","/var/spool/cups/d00006-001"

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] StartJob: envp[0]="PATH=/usr/lib64/cups/filter:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] StartJob: envp[1]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.1"

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] StartJob: envp[2]="USER=root"

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] StartJob: envp[3]="CHARSET=iso-8859-1"

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] StartJob: envp[4]="LANG=en"

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] StartJob: envp[5]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/Canon.ppd"

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] StartJob: envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] StartJob: envp[7]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] StartJob: envp[8]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] StartJob: envp[9]="CONTENT_TYPE=text/plain"

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] StartJob: envp[10]="DEVICE_URI=usb://Canon/S750"

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] StartJob: envp[11]="PRINTER=Canon"

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] StartJob: envp[12]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] StartJob: envp[13]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] StartJob: envp[14]="CUPS_SERVER=localhost"

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] StartJob: envp[15]="IPP_PORT=631"

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] StartJob: statusfds = [ 6 9 ]

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 10 -1 ]

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib64/cups/filter/texttops"

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ 11 12 ]

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] start_process("/usr/lib64/cups/filter/texttops", 0x7fff90b29f50, 0x7fff90b29130, 10, 12, 9)

I [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] Started filter /usr/lib64/cups/filter/texttops (PID 24837) for job 6.

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib64/cups/filter/pstops"

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 10 13 ]

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] start_process("/usr/lib64/cups/filter/pstops", 0x7fff90b29f50, 0x7fff90b29130, 11, 13, 9)

I [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] Started filter /usr/lib64/cups/filter/pstops (PID 24838) for job 6.

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib64/cups/filter/foomatic-rip"

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ 11 12 ]

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] start_process("/usr/lib64/cups/filter/foomatic-rip", 0x7fff90b29f50, 0x7fff90b29130, 10, 12, 9)

I [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] Started filter /usr/lib64/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 24839) for job 6.

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] StartJob: backend = "/usr/lib64/cups/backend/usb"

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ -1 10 ]

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] start_process("/usr/lib64/cups/backend/usb", 0x7fff90b29f50, 0x7fff90b29130, 11, 10, 9)

I [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] Started backend /usr/lib64/cups/backend/usb (PID 24840) for job 6.

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] Page = 612x792; 0,0 to 612,792

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] ppd->num_fonts = 35

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] ppd->fonts[0] = AvantGarde-Book

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] ppd->fonts[1] = AvantGarde-BookOblique

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] ppd->fonts[2] = AvantGarde-Demi

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] ppd->fonts[3] = AvantGarde-DemiOblique

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] ppd->fonts[4] = Bookman-Demi

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] ppd->fonts[5] = Bookman-DemiItalic

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] ppd->fonts[6] = Bookman-Light

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] ppd->fonts[7] = Bookman-LightItalic

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] ppd->fonts[8] = Courier

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] ppd->fonts[9] = Courier-Bold

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] ppd->num_fonts = 35

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] ppd->fonts[0] = AvantGarde-Book

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] ppd->fonts[1] = AvantGarde-BookOblique

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] ppd->fonts[2] = AvantGarde-Demi

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] ppd->fonts[3] = AvantGarde-DemiOblique

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] ppd->fonts[4] = Bookman-Demi

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] ppd->fonts[5] = Bookman-DemiItalic

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] ppd->fonts[6] = Bookman-Light

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] ppd->fonts[7] = Bookman-LightItalic

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] ppd->fonts[8] = Courier

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] Page = 612x792; 0,0 to 612,792

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] slowcollate=0, slowduplex=0, sloworder=0

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] 0 %%BoundingBox: 0 0 612 792

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] 0 %%Creator: texttops/CUPS v1.1.23

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] 0 %%CreationDate: Tue Aug  1 21:06:36 2006

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] 0 %%Title: tuner.sh

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] 0 %%For: root

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] 0 %%Pages: (atend)

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] 0 %%DocumentNeededResources: font Courier-Bold

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] 0 %%+ font Courier

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] 0 %%DocumentSuppliedResources: procset texttops 1.1 0

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] 0 %%+ font Courier-Bold

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] 0 %%+ font Courier

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] 0 %%EndComments

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] 0 %%BeginProlog

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] 0 %%BeginResource: font Courier-Bold

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] 0 %%CreationDate: Wed Dec 22 1999

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] LANGUAGE = (unset),

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] LC_ALL = (unset),

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] LANG = "en"

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] are supported and installed on your system.

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:36 -0500] [Job 6] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] CloseClient: 8

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] foomatic-rip version $Revision: 3.43.2.6 $ running...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Parsing PPD file ...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] *cupsFilter: "application/vnd.cups-postscript 0 foomatic-rip"

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Added option ColorSpace

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Added option Resolution

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Added option PageSize

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Added option PageRegion

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Added option ImageableArea

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Added option PaperDimension

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Added option Quality

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Added option Font

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] 

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Parameter Summary

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] -----------------

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] 

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Spooler: cups

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Printer: Canon

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] PPD file: /etc/cups/ppd/Canon.ppd

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Printer model: Canon S630 Foomatic/bj8pa06n.upp (recommended)

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Job title: tuner.sh

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] File(s) to be printed: 

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] <STDIN>

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] 

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] 

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] ================================================

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] 

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] File: <STDIN>

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] 

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] ================================================

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] 

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Reading PostScript input ...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] --> This document is DSC-conforming!

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] 

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] -----------

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginProlog

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] 0 %%EndResource

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] 0 %%BeginResource: font Courier

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] 0 %%CreationDate: Wed Dec 22 1999

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Printer using device file "/dev/usb/lp0"...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] 0 %%EndResource

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] 0 %%BeginResource: procset texttops 1.1 0

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] 0 %%EndResource

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] 0 %%EndProlog

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] pw = 612.0, pl = 792.0

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] PageLeft = 0.0, PageRight = 612.0

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] PageTop = 792.0, PageBottom = 0.0

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] 0 %%Trailer

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Saw Trailer!

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Saw EOF!

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Found: %%EndProlog

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] 

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] -----------

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginSetup

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Inserting PostScript code for CUPS' page accounting

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PageSize Letter

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Option: PageSize=Letter --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Quality 600PlainNormal

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Option: Quality=600PlainNormal --> Setting option

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Quality=600PlainNormal

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Option: Quality=600PlainNormal --> Setting option

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Found: %%EndSetup

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] 

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] -----------

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] New page:  1 1

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] No page header or page header not DSC-conforming

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Flushing FIFO.

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] 

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Starting renderer

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] JCL: <job data> 

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] 

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] renderer PID kid4=24842

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] renderer command: gs @bj8pa06n.upp -q -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER -dQUIET -dNOPAUSE  -sOutputFile=- -

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] LPGETSTATUS returned a port status of 18...

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] LANGUAGE = (unset),

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] LC_ALL = (unset),

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] LANG = "en"

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] are supported and installed on your system.

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '@bj8pa06n.upp' '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE' '-sOutputFile=| cat >&3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] sh: line 1: 24844 Segmentation fault      gs '@bj8pa06n.upp' '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE' '-sOutputFile=| cat >&3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] renderer return value: 139

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] renderer received signal: 139

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] 

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Closing renderer

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] KID3 exited with status 3

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Renderer exit stat: 3

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Process dying with "The renderer may have dumped core.", exit stat: 3

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] The renderer may have dumped core.

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Renderer process finished

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Killing process 24841 (KID3)

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Process dying with "Error closing renderer", exit stat: 3

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] Error closing renderer

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] [Job 6] KID4 finished

E [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] PID 24839 stopped with status 3!

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] UpdateJob: job 6, file 0 is complete.

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] CancelJob: id = 6

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] StopJob: id = 6, force = 0

D [01/Aug/2006:21:06:37 -0500] StopJob: printer state is 3

```

----------

## wynn

Yes, everything seems to be working until the renderer, foomatic-gswrapper, which calls ghostscript in a pipeline

```
gs '@bj8pa06n.upp' '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE' '-sOutputFile=| cat >&3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2
```

and ghostscript segfaults.

So the problem is ghostscript. What version of ghostscript are you running? In portage here there are

```
app-text/ghostscript-esp

app-text/ghostscript-gnu

app-text/ghostscript-gpl
```

and the version installed is

```
app-text/ghostscript-esp-8.15.1_p20060430
```

which has

```
Description:         ESP Ghostscript -- an enhanced version of GPL Ghostscript with better printer support
```

----------

## mackerel

wynn, I really appreciate your help.

ghostscript was the problem

I had app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54 installed. I emerged app-text/ghostscript-esp-8.15.1_p20060430, restarted cupsd....now it is printing!!

 :Very Happy: 

Thanks again,

edit: now I just need to make portage happy with the change  :Wink: 

----------

## wynn

 *Quote:*   

> now I just need to make portage happy with the change

 In what way does portage express its unhappiness?

----------

## mackerel

```

emerge -uDp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] app-text/ghostscript-esp (is blocking app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54)

```

I assume something has a dependency on ghostscript-gpl.

----------

## wynn

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -uDp world
> 
> ...

 app-text/ghostscript-gpl is in your world file, not surprisingly, and you don't need it any longer. 

You can just

```
emerge -Ca app-text/ghostscript-gpl
```

which will remove it (asking politely first) and the world update should go through.

I'm a bit surprised that you were able to emerge app-text/ghostscript-esp without -gpl complaining, though.

[Solved] Its DEP from /usr/portage/app-text/ghostscript-esp/ghostscript-esp-8.15.2_p20060520.ebuild says (at the end of the list)

```
        !app-text/ghostscript-gnu

        !app-text/ghostscript-afpl
```

so it isn't worried about -gpl, just -gnu and -afpl.

----------

## odegard

thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you !!!!!

You have no idea how long I struggled with this! OMG, I'm writing a short how-to on this.

----------

## wynn

((Modestly))   :Smile:  you may like to have a look at [SOLVED] USB Printer which has a few things to check.

The CUPS forums are a good place to look for things too.

----------

